# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ծեծը՝ դաստիարակության միջոց

## Armeno

Ճի՞շտ եք համարում ծեծի միջոցով դաստիարակության փորձերը :Think:

----------


## Ֆելո

այո, եթե մենակ ռեժիմով ծեծ լինի :LOL:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010)

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ: Երեխան ստրուկ չէ, որ ծեծվի: Իսկ եթե մանրամասներ ես ուզում, թե ծեծելով դաստիարակում են կամ ոչ, կարող ես նայել հետևյալ հղումները:

Ծնողների արհամարական վերաբերմունքը կամ ատելությունը երեխաների հանդեպ:
Ինչպե՞ս դաստիարակել երեխաներին:

Բարի ժամանց

----------


## Mesrop

հեհ… մենակ ես եմ քվեարկել ԱՅՈ՞
միգուցե նրանիցա որ ես սադիստ եմ՞
չգիտեմ, ամեն դեպքում ինձ փոքր վախտ կարգին ծեծել են…  :Smile: 
ու կարգին են ծեծել…
Էրկաթից ռաժոկով, բիլիարդի փեդերով… վոպշմ…
բայց չեմ կարա ասեմ ար անտեղի տեղն էի…  :Smile: 
ու դաժե ինչ-որ տեղ ուրախ եմ որ իմ էդ արարքների համար ինձ ծեծել են…  :Wink: 
օրինակ մի անգամ հերս տեսավ ինձ գառաժների վրա, ասեց մյուս անգամ տեսա, ծեծ ես ուտելու. համաձայն ես՞ ասեցի հա…
հաջորդ օրը գարաժների վրա վազվզում էի………  :Cray:

----------

DavitH (23.11.2009), VisTolog (07.01.2014)

----------


## Արամ

Կտրականապես Դեմ եմ:

----------


## Array

Բայց, եթե համեմատենք մեր երեխաներին այլ՝Եվրոպական երկրների երեխաների հետ կտեսնեք,որ մերոնք ավելի դաստիրակված են լինում,այն դեպքում,երբ Եվրոպացիները իրեց երեխանեին չեն ծեծում;Չմտածեք հանկարծ՝ ես կողմ եմ ծեծին,բնավ,պարզապես այլ երկրներում,որտեղ դատական մարմինները խառնվում են ընտանեկան հարցերի մեջ,ընտանիքի անդամները դառնում են օտարներ,և,օրինակ,հայր լինելը դառնում է աշխատանքի պես մի բան;Բայց նաև պետք չէ սովորեցնել երեխային ծեծի;Հիմա շատ երեխաներ մեզ մոտ այս կամ այն կերպ չեն վարվում միայն այն պատճառով,որ վախենում են դրա համար այսպես ասած ծեծ ուտել,դա գալիս է նրանից,որ շատ ծնողներ ծնող լինել չգիտեն,պետք է ոչ թե բռնակալի նման պատժել երեխային,այլ հասկացնել մարդկային լեզվով,թե ինչու չի կարելի;Ի դեպ, երեխային ծեծելը,բղավելը նրա վրա,երեխայի մոտ մեծ հասակում առաջացնում են բազմաթիվ կոմպլեկսներ

----------

DavitH (23.11.2009), zanazan (23.11.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

միջնադարում ահագին կարգուկանոն էր, ու էդ ամենը հիմնականում նրա շնորհիվ, որ մարդկանց դպրոցում ծեծելով էին դաստիարակում:

կողմ եմ  :Goblin:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010)

----------


## Basaeff

> Բայց, եթե համեմատենք մեր երեխաներին այլ՝Եվրոպական երկրների երեխաների հետ կտեսնեք,որ մերոնք ավելի դաստիրակված են լինում,այն դեպքում,երբ Եվրոպացիները իրեց երեխանեին չեն ծեծում;


Կարելի է իմանալ՝ դու շփվե՞լ ես եվրոպացի երեխաների հետ, որ էսպիսի հայտարարություն ես անում:

----------

Rhayader (16.01.2009)

----------


## Մանե

ԴԵՄ ԵՄ :Angry2:  
Չեմ կարծում,որ կարելի է ծեծով երեխակին դաստիարակել:
Ծեծի դեպքում երեխայի մոտ ոչ թե հարգանք է առաջանում ծնողի հանդեպ,այլ հերթական անգամ ծեծ ուտելու վախ :Smile:  
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է արտասահմանցիներին,ապա չափերից դուրս գալը իրանց գեների մեջ ա մտնում,կապ չունի ծեծում են,թե չէ :Smile:  
Իրանք եթե անգամ ծեծ ուտեն,ապա հենց ծնողին հակառակվելու համար կանեն իրենց ուզածը :Wink:  /իրանց հիմար օրենքների պատճառով,որ կարան ծնողին դատի տան/
Ծեծի փոխարեն պետք է պարզապես երեխայի հետ նստել և  հանգիստ պայմաններումամեն ինչ քննարկել:Կարծում եմ,որ ինքը պիտի հասկանա իր սխալները և ուղղվի :Wink:  
Ծեծով ոչինչ չի փոխվի… :Cool:  

Հ.գ Ներեցեք սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքիս համար

----------

E-la Via (05.12.2009)

----------


## Array

> Կարելի է իմանալ՝ դու շփվե՞լ ես եվրոպացի երեխաների հետ, որ էսպիսի հայտարարություն ես անում:


Այս գլոբալիզացման դարում պարտադիր չի շփվել,փառք Ասծո հեռուստացույց գոյություն ունի,բացի դրանից շփվել եմ մարդկանց հետ,ովքեր շփվել են եվրոպացիների հետ,այնպես որ բավական հիմքեր ունեմ,և հայտարարություն անելու կարիք բնավ չկա,կարծում եմ՝դա վաղուց արդեն գաղտնիք չէ

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սեփական դիտարկումներս ցույց են տվել, որ այն երեխաները ում ծնողները ծեծում են ավելի անկարգապահ են , միգուցե ծեծը այստեղ ոչ թե պատճառ է այլ հետևանք, ամեն դեպքում ինձ թվում է, որ երեխան ժամանակի ընթացքում սովորում է էդ ծեծին և դա այլևս նրան առանձնապես չի մտահոգում: Օրինակ իմ համար  որոշ դեպքերում ավելի նախընտրելի կլիներ ծեծ ուտել քան լսել հորս համոզիչ ամոթանքը :Blush:  :

----------

Inana (04.08.2010), zanazan (23.11.2009)

----------


## Basaeff

> Այս գլոբալիզացման դարում պարտադիր չի շփվել,փառք Ասծո հեռուստացույց գոյություն ունի,բացի դրանից շփվել եմ մարդկանց հետ,ովքեր շփվել են եվրոպացիների հետ,այնպես որ բավական հիմքեր ունեմ,և հայտարարություն անելու կարիք բնավ չկա,կարծում եմ՝դա վաղուց արդեն գաղտնիք չէ


Ինձ համենաին դեպս գաղտնիք էր, որովհետեւ բախտ եմ ունեցել անձամբ շփվել էե եվրոպացիների, թե ամերիկացիների եւ թե նրանց երեխաների հետ, ու կարող եմ վստահորեն ասել որ տաս գլուխ ավելի դաստիրակված են քան մեր երեխաները: Սկսած մեկ երկու տարեկան երեխաներից, որոնք ուղղակի շատ ավելի քիչ են «զռռում» վերջացրած դպրոցական եւ նախադպրացական տարիքի երեխաներով, որոնք ամեն կերպ իրենց ավելի պարկեշտ եւ ավելի հանգիստ են պահում քան մերոնք:
Այդպես որ, եթե կարծիքդ հիմնվում է ուրիշների հետ շխվելու վրա կարող էս այս գրածս էլ հաշվի առնել:

----------


## Array

Անպայման հաշվի կառնեմ,սակայն ես ի նկատի ունեմ ընդհանուր առումով;Իհարկ է մեծ տարբերություն կա,թե որ հայերի և որ օտարերկրացիների հետ ես շփվում,այսինքն ես էլ եմ շատ հայ ընտանիքներ հանդիպել,որ ուղղակի ամաչել եմ նրանց հայ լինելու համար,սակայն որքան էլ կիրթ լինի մարդը,եթե նա ընդունակ է ծնողին դատի տալ,տարբերություն չդնել մեծի ու փոքրի միջև,չեմ կարծում,որ նրան կարելի է դաստիրակված համարել

----------


## Artgeo

Ծեծը սեփական թուլությունից դրդված գործողություն է, այլ ոչ դաստիրակության միջոց:

----------

Rhayader (16.01.2009), VisTolog (22.04.2010)

----------


## Firegirl777

Ինչպես ասում է ընկերներիցս մեկը, չծեծեին մարդ չէի դառնա, բայց դե դա ծայրահեղ միջոց է, երբ արդեն չեն գործում մյուս բոլոր միջոցները, իսկ ես միշտ էլ մտածել եմ ու ցանկացել, որ արդեն իմ երեխաներին դաստիարակելուց երբեք ծեծը չգործածեմ, և կարողանամ ճիշտ հասկանալ և ճիշտ հասկացնել ամեն ինչ.....
Բացի դրանից ծեծը հետագայում հետևաններ կարող է ունենալ ու երբ հանկարծ բժիշկի մոտ ստուգվելուց ի հայտ են գալիս այս կամ այն վնասվածները ու դրանց հետևանքները նոր միայն մտածում են այդ մասին

----------


## Dayana

> Կարելի էր, չէ՞, մի հատ մեջբերում անել, որ ամբողջական պատերացում կազմեի: Ես ել նստել եմ ութ անգամ Ձեր վերջին գրածն եմ կարդում, հետո նոր առաջ անցա ու ամեն ինչ պարզ էր: Բայց մեկ ա, ծեծելը եղանակ չի: Ու ասեմ, որ եթե Ձեր եղբոր ձեռքերին խփեին էլ, մեկ է, չէր օգնի, հակառակը. արգելված պտուղը համեղ է: Լավ, աչքիս մոդերները շատ կբարկանան:


Էդ չկարդալը հեչ, բայց լավ էլ վեճի ես բռնվում  :Jpit:  

Ես ասում եմ իմ երեխայի թաթիկին խփելու եմ եթե այլ եղանակ չգտնեմ, դու քո երեխային մի խփի: Մեկ ա, ինչքան էլ մեծ-մեծ խոսենք, չկա տենց մարդ, ով իր կյանքի ընթացքում երեխային գոնե մեկ-երկու անգամ տուտուզիկին կամ թաթիկին չի խփել: Իսկ առհասարակ, թեմայի վերանգիրը ծեծեը որպես դաստիարակչական միջոց կիրելի է թե ոչ, դա էր: Ծեծը ոչ անհրաժեշտ, ոչ էլ բավարար պայման չի կարող հանդիասանալ երեխայի դաստիարակության մեջ, սակայն նրա ի սպառ բացակայությունը դեռ գերազանց դաստիարակության սկիզբ չէ: Էդքան բան:

----------


## Tornado

> *Tornado* ջան, պետք չի էտքան չափազանցեցնել, հավատա, կան երեխաներ, ովքեր իսկապես սիրում են ծեծ ուտել, նկատի չունեմ ճիպոտով կամ ղայիշով կամ էլ քացով, էսպիսի բան միայն հիվանդ ծնողը կարող է անել, խոսքը գնում է տուուուուզիկին բարեկամական հարված հասցնելու մասին
> 
> Մորաքրոջս 2 տարեկան թոռը էն կարգի ռազբոյնիկ աղջիկ է, որ այլ երեխաների անվտանգության նկատառումներից ելնելով նրան մանկապարտեզ չեն տանում:  Այս երեխայի վրա ծեծեը բացարձակապես չի ազդում, բարեկամական հարված ստանալու հաջորդ վարկյանին նա խորամանկորեն ժպտում է, հասկանալով, որ ծնողները պարզապես ի զորու չեն նրան լուրջ ծեծ հասցնելու: Այս կարգի երեխաներին  ծեծը ոչ մի հոգեբանական տրավմա չի կարող հասցնել, նրանց հետ, երբեմն այլ կերպ պարզապես հնարավոր չէ վարվել:


Գիտե?ք ոնց, երեխա կա, որ իսկի պետքն էլ չի, երեխա էլ կա, որի համար Ձեր ասած թեթև հարվածը համապատասխան տեղին՝ կարող է հոգեբանական տրավմայի հասցնել, էդ, իհարկե, ոչ շատ փոքր տարիքում: Էստեղ կարևոր չի ինչ ուժով եք խփում, կամ՝ որտեղ եք խփում: Խփելը մնում է խփել:  :Wink: 





> Էդ չկարդալը հեչ, բայց լավ էլ վեճի ես բռնվում  
> 
> Ես ասում եմ իմ երեխայի թաթիկին խփելու եմ եթե այլ եղանակ չգտնեմ, դու քո երեխային մի խփի: Մեկ ա, ինչքան էլ մեծ-մեծ խոսենք, չկա տենց մարդ, ով իր կյանքի ընթացքում երեխային գոնե մեկ-երկու անգամ տուտուզիկին կամ թաթիկին չի խփել: Իսկ առհասարակ, թեմայի վերանգիրը ծեծեը որպես դաստիարակչական միջոց կիրելի է թե ոչ, դա էր: Ծեծը ոչ անհրաժեշտ, ոչ էլ բավարար պայման չի կարող հանդիասանալ երեխայի դաստիարակության մեջ, սակայն նրա ի սպառ բացակայությունը դեռ գերազանց դաստիարակության սկիզբ չէ: Էդքան բան:


Իմ կարծիքով ես մեծ-մեծ չեմ խոսում: 




> չկա տենց մարդ, ով իր կյանքի ընթացքում երեխային գոնե մեկ-երկու անգամ տուտուզիկին կամ թաթիկին չի խփել


Ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիք:

----------


## Սամսար

Ծեծից ավելի բեթար դաստիարակության «միջոց» էլ կա. էն որ ծնողները անտեղի գովում են իրենց երեխաներին, երես են տալիս, հետո սկսում են ծեծել՝ խելքի բերելու համար։ :Sad:

----------

Vardik! (11.11.2013)

----------


## Tornado

> Ծեծից ավելի բեթար դաստիարակության «միջոց» էլ կա. էն որ ծնողները անտեղի գովում են իրենց երեխաներին, երես են տալիս, հետո սկսում են ծեծել՝ խելքի բերելու համար։


Էդ արդեն դաստիարակության միջոց չի: Իմ ասածն էլ էդ ա, էլի: Կամ պետք ա հենց սկզբից դաստիարակել, կամ էլ՝ երես տալ՝ մինչև վերջ:

----------


## einnA

Կյանքումս երկու անգամ եմ ծեծվել, հենց նոր մամայի հետ այդ մասին էինք խոսում:Մինչև օր ծերություն կհիշեմ, բայց ոչ հիշաչարությամբ:
Ծնողն էլ ա մարդ, նյարդեր ունի,  համբերություն ունի... չի դիմանում  :Sad: 
բայց ինչպես իմ հոգեբան քույրիկն է ասում հոգեկան ջերմության դեմ ծեծը դաստիարակության միջոց չէ:Ավելի լավ էր մայրիկս ինձ նորմալ բացատրեր, որ չխաբեի, քան մի ապտակ հասցներ, բայց դե ես իրա տեղում չգիտեմ ոնց կանեի, ծնող դառնանք կիմանանք  :Wink: 
Չնայած հաստատ գիտեմ, որ հարևանիս նման երեխուն չեմ ծեծի ու ասի այլանդակ, հեսա կբոքսեմ բերնիդ...
դժվար ա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս վերջին պատմության հետ կապված ասեցի էս թեման ակտիվացնեմ։
Ուրեմն ֆեյսբուքում մի վիդեո էր շրջանառվում, որտեղ կինը երեխային ապտակում էր։ Սկզբում ասում էին՝ դայակն ա։ Բոլորը դատապարտում էին։ Հետո պարզվեց՝ մայրն ա։ Սաղ սկսեցին, թե՝ մայրն ա, բա մի հատ էլ կապտակի, բա ինչ կանի։ Մորը նաև ոստիկանություն կանչեցին։ Ֆեյսբուքում հիմա ակտիվ քննարկումներ են, բայց արժեր ակումբում էլ քննարկել էս թեման։

Դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքներ ունեք էս պատմության հետ կապված։

----------


## ivy

Վիդեոն դեռ կա՞, ծանոթ չեմ պատմությանը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վիդեոն դեռ կա՞, ծանոթ չեմ պատմությանը։


Չգիտեմ, ես չեմ տեսել, մենակ քննարկումներն եմ կարդացել։ Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, մայրը ապտակում ա երեխային։

----------


## anslov

> Էս վերջին պատմության հետ կապված ասեցի էս թեման ակտիվացնեմ։
> Ուրեմն ֆեյսբուքում մի վիդեո էր շրջանառվում, որտեղ կինը երեխային ապտակում էր։ Սկզբում ասում էին՝ դայակն ա։ Բոլորը դատապարտում էին։ Հետո պարզվեց՝ մայրն ա։ Սաղ սկսեցին, թե՝ մայրն ա, բա մի հատ էլ կապտակի, բա ինչ կանի։ Մորը նաև ոստիկանություն կանչեցին։ Ֆեյսբուքում հիմա ակտիվ քննարկումներ են, բայց արժեր ակումբում էլ քննարկել էս թեման։
> 
> Դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքներ ունեք էս պատմության հետ կապված։


ես տեսել եմ վիդեոն, ու կարծում եմ որ մորը պետք ա զրկել մայրական իրավունքներից:
Ու մի քանի սուտկա գոնե նստեցնել քրեական ծանր հանցագործների խցում:
Ախր ինչպես՞ կարելի է առաջին դասարանի երեխային ապտակել:

----------


## Աթեիստ



----------


## Aurora

Ինձ իմ ծնողները չեն ծեծել, գուցե դա է պատճառը, որ ես էլ իմ երեխաներին չեմ ծեծել, ծեծում։ Փոքր ժամանակ, նայած անկարգության աստիճանին, նստեցնում էի միջանցքի աստիճանի վրա ու ասում էի հինգ րոպե նստի այստեղ, դու պատժված ես։ Մենակ էդ պատժված բառից արդեն ազդվում էին , որովհետև գիտեին, որ պատժվելը շատ վատ բան է ու լաց էին լինում։ Հետո մոտենում էի, խոսում էի, բացատրում էի ինչի համար պատժվեց, ներողություն էին խնդրում, ես էլ գրկում էի, որ հասկանային անկախ նրանից , որ իրենց
 խիստ դեմքով պատժել էի,բայց  ես էլի սիրում եմ իրենց շատ ու սերս չի պակասել իրենց հանդեպ։ Ու աշխատում էր այդ մեթոդը։ Փառք աստծուն լսող, խելացի երեխեք են հիմա, աղջիկս 13 տարեկան, տղաս ՝11։ Էս սերնդի երեխեքը շատ առաջադեմ են, խելացի, նայում եմ երեեքիս ու մտածում, ախր ո՞նց կարելի է ձեռք բարձրացնել էս խելացի երեխեքի վրա, հետո ո՞նց եմ արդարացնելու դա, ես, որ մեծն եմ ու օրինակ պիտի լինեմ իրենց համար։ Մի խոսքով, սխալ եմ համարում ծեծը որպես դաստիարակման մեթոդ, առանց դրա էլ հնարավոր է դաստիարակել երեխաներին, ուղղակի ամեն ծնող պիտի գտնի դաստիարակման իր մեթոդն ու մոտեցումը, առանց երեխային նվաստացնելու։

----------

Cassiopeia (16.10.2016), John (16.10.2016), Quyr Qery (17.10.2016), Մուշու (16.10.2016), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2016), Ուլուանա (16.10.2016), Տրիբուն (16.10.2016)

----------

